# Finatics - Texas Holey Rock and Barnacle Corals and Dainichi fish food.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I was at Finatics on Sunday and they had some amazing Barnacle Corals and Texas Holey Rock available. Both are excellent for your African Cichlid tanks to use as décor.

Mike also mentioned that his supplier of Dainichi fish food is selling off all of their stock and therefore Mike can get it at extremely low prices. You must place your order and pay in advance but its well worth it as soon you won't be able to by Dainichi from anyone in Canada.

P.S. Don't forget Mike also has the best selection of African Cichlids in Ontario. And his tropical fish are top quality as well.

Here are copies of Mike's ads:

I have just gotten in a HUGE shipment of barnacle corals/shells... they range from 5" to 12" pieces... prices start at $7.99 for a small piece and go up to $39.99 for a large show piece! over 100 pieces in stock! come in for best selection! LARGER PIECES are NICE and LIMITED SELECTION as I was only able to buy 20 pieces! first come first served!

I have just gotten in a HUGE order of TEXAS HOLEY ROCKS! over 2,000 lbs... the price is firm at $3.00 per pound... a discount will be given to those who buy more than 100 lbs... 
thanks for looking! 
cheers! mb

FINATICS AQUARIUM STORE

6200 DIXIE ROAD (just north of hwy 401)

MISSISSAUGA, 0NTARIO.

L5T 2E1

PHONE 905-565-1232

OPEN MONDAY TO WEDNESDAY 11AM TO 6PM

OPEN THURSDAY AND FRIDAY 11AM TO 9PM

OPEN SATURDAY AND SUNDAY 11AM TO 5PM

WE ACCEPT VISA/MASTERCARD/DEBIT AND CASH!

WWW.FINATICSAQUARIUM.COM


----------

